# Comment récupérer des photos supprimées sur iCloud depuis plus d’un an



## Al liboriye (7 Avril 2020)

Comment récupérer des photos supprimées dans iCloud depuis plus d’un an


----------



## MrTom (7 Avril 2020)

Hello,
Pourrais-tu reformuler ta question en commençant ton message par un "bonjour" et en le terminant par un "s'il vous plait ?" ?
Merci !


----------



## edenpulse (7 Avril 2020)

Al liboriye a dit:


> Comment récupérer des photos supprimées dans iCloud depuis plus d’un an


A part si tu as un disque Time Machine qui sauvegarde depuis plus d'un an, à priori, c'est mort. iCloud conserve les fichiers dans la corbeille pendant 30jours pas plus.


----------

